# Name that snail....



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Can anyone recognize this snail???? I've noticed some not so natural holes in the leaves of my anubias, lutwigia and vals....I'm thinking that these little guys had something to do with it....any id's???


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That looks like a Ramshorn Snail to me. Nice colored too. I really doubt it put any holes in your Anubias plant or any of the other plants. I've had them in my tanks for many years and have never seen any real damage I could blame on the snail. They usually eat algae, old damaged leaves, and deterius.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramshorn_snail
HTH


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

I second that being a ramshorn snail. They are pretty much in all of my tanks (11) and have never seen them do any damage to my plants.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

:bump2: 

I know that 2 people have given their opinion already, but I just want to make sure....I'm still not convinced that these little guys are not responsible....


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with the ramshorn nomination and I also agree with them not doing the damage. I have them in my tanks and I have various anubias and vals and they don't damage them. I also have pond snails and MTS and there is no damage to any of my plants. Perhaps it is one of the other inhabitants or a nutritional deficiency. If they bother you that much get some loaches. I had to rid my friend's tank(110G) of snails and I put in 6 clown loaches and 2 pakistani/yoyo loaches...they got the job done within a week.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

They really dont bother me....I just like my plants more than I do the snails. So if I had to decide, I'd go with the plants. I was thinking about the Loach method, but I also have some Cherries as well as a pair of Amano's....so I decided against it. I'll take a few pics of the leaves in question and we'll see if someone can get to the bottom of it for me.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Looks like a young Ramshorn snail. I've noticed my younger ones have lighter, almost see through shells.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd definately suspect a nutrient deficiency over the ramshorn snails causing the holes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I'd definately suspect a nutrient deficiency over the ramshorn snails causing the holes.


 I agree!


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok....Ramshorn it is......

So how do I test for deficiency??? I am currently dosing: Excel, Flourish, Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium. I also have Eco complete substrate.

The holes are not everywhere....just on a leaf or two on the Petite Anubias and on my Cardinalis Lobelia.


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Careful if you go the loach route. My clown loaches are killing my amazon swords by eatting too much of the new leaves. I need to re-home them, but keep putting it off.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm going against the grain on this one. I don't think it looks anything like a ramshorn, I think it looks more like a Mystery Snail/ Applesnail...even further some type of Pomacea bridgesii (all the same thing). Think you could get a better head on or overhead view to see more detail of the shell shape?

I would agree though, not the snail making holes in plants. They usually eat from the outside in, kind of like caterpillars.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

i have both hole in the leaf and hole from the edge....I will repost some more pics.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

crispo069 said:


> i have both hole in the leaf and hole from the edge....I will repost some more pics.


See if you can get a better shot of the snail too.


----------

